#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-15
<greencloud> ;)
<greencloud> mingaw!!!
<Terminus> wtf? IBM sells 2TB drives for $1279?! makes ~$500 from HP look cheap.
<greencloud> lol...highway robbery! ;)
<bobJabba> lol
<Terminus> if it wasn't for the drive rails, you can get the same drive for ~$200
<Terminus> depending on the storage system, drive prices vary. i'm looking at a SAN now and the 2TB drive is at a more reasonable $589 but in exchange, they hit you with licensing for more snapshots, volume copies, and mirroring. *facepalm*
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
<str0ng> good pm all :)
<Terminus> hello str0ng +)
<str0ng> Terminus:  :) hehe
<shipcode> sup
<bobJabba> ...
<bobJabba> GreenCloud, tagal nun ah lol
<GreenCloud> ng alin sir...
<GreenCloud> ?
<bobJabba> pagbabaw
<bobJabba> ngayon ka lang bumalik eh... hahaha
<GreenCloud> HEHEHEHEHEHE
<GreenCloud> inaayos ko lng ung isang pc ko sir...
<bobJabba> ilan ba inaayos mo? parang sa mga kwento mo sakin 2 or 3...
<bobJabba> or inuumpisahan mo na yung Pizza Box?
<GreenCloud> 3 cpu sir... ung dalawa salitan sa isang lcd...
<GreenCloud> itong solo naman, ito ung pang multi-tasking ko... ubuntu platform
<bobJabba> yung dalawang salitan Fedora 15 and Unix?
<GreenCloud> hehe...ayaw p pabaklas ni commander ung laptop
<GreenCloud> un gagawin ko sanang pizza box
<GreenCloud> laptop ko un kaso alam mo naman mga misis.... hehehe....
<GreenCloud> so for peace sake, wait n lng muna ako...
<bobJabba> lol tama
 * bobJabba mano kay Shipcode
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> currently using a ubuntu shell account from nvita
<shipcode> wow
<shipcode> its cool
<shipcode> u can run tools in here =)
<shipcode> and perl scripts weeeeeee
<bobJabba> idol shipcode, what's nvita?
<shipcode> its a shell account provider
<shipcode> nvita.org
<shipcode> ubuntu
<shipcode> Ubuntu 11.04 (GNU/Linux 2.6.38-8-generic-pae i686)
<shipcode> that's their os
<shipcode> johndean@ubuntu:~/piata$ finger
<shipcode> Login      Name       Tty      Idle  Login Time   Office     Office Phone
<shipcode> batboy2               pts/86   2:21  Aug 15 04:51 (112.206.141.182)
<shipcode> fireblade             pts/48      9  Aug 15 09:04 (110.159.87.194)
<shipcode> jnctky                pts/90         Aug 15 09:06 (123.120.240.39)
<shipcode> johndean              pts/92     44  Aug 15 08:29 (180.190.163.201)
<shipcode> johndean              pts/96         Aug 15 09:11 (180.190.163.201)
<shipcode> kalyan                pts/72   3:59  Aug 15 05:15 (59.162.23.10)
<shipcode> ouais                 pts/87   1:54  Aug 15 07:20 (82.137.255.181)
<shipcode> rootcon               pts/118    43  Aug 15 08:30 (180.190.163.201)
<shipcode> sg4et                 pts/97     36  Aug 15 07:04 (61.205.73.94.ip.orionnet.ru)
<shipcode> spherion              pts/1    5:40  Aug 15 03:34 (c-98-222-181-172.hsd1.il.comcast.net)
<shipcode> squirrel   squirrel  *tty1       1d  Aug 13 13:09
<shipcode> squirrel   squirrel   pts/0   18:15  Aug 13 13:13 (nvita.org)
<shipcode> now I see people who are in the system
<bobJabba> ooohh
<zakame> hi hi
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-16
<bobJabba> Later.
<str0ng> good pm all :
<bobJabba> Hello... (echoes) hello... hello... hello... (crickets)
<str0ng> hi :)
<creek23> haru!
<bobJabba> hey hey hey!
<str0ng> :)
<bobJabba> anyone here using Putty?
<Knightlust> bobJabba: only when i'm on windows
<Knightlust> and very rarely
<bobJabba> Knightlust: I just discovered I have it installed in my Ubuntu (newbie alert!) and I was wondering how to use and set it up... :/
<bobJabba> Can you help? :D
<Knightlust> er.. putty?
<Knightlust> what are you trying to accomplish exactly? trying to ssh into a machine?
<bobJabba> uh, right now, just trying to learn lol messing around with it. I noticed kasi it's preinstalled na so I opened it up...
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-17
 * creek23 is reading backlog
<creek23> (putty? pre-installed in Ubuntu?!? o.O)
<rootcon_> hello
<bobJabba> that was fast lol
<Knightlust> there was a LoCo Council Meeting a while back, seems like our team still hasn't been reviewed
<bobJabba> October pa daw tayo, diba, Knightlust?
<bobJabba> Knightlust: I saw on the Ubuntu.com site, October pa daw.
<bobJabba> Knightlust: I have a question about that. Correct me if I'm wrong, but hindi ba dati na-approve na ang Ubuntu Phil Team? Then naging pending? Why?
<bobJabba> wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaap
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: sir! boss! amo!!!
<bobJabba> huy sobra sobra na yan ha lol
<bobJabba> ok na projects mo? teka I need to shower. ang init... brb
<GreenCloud> sabi ng lola ko mas mainam n ung sobra kesa kulang... hehe
<GreenCloud> ok...i'd go swiming naman...hehe...juke!!!
<bobJabba> 20 years of Linux [Infographic] http://gigaom.com/2011/08/16/20-years-of-linux/
<Knightlust> bobJabba: nag-expire ung approved status natin. suppossedly every 2years yata or something, then re-apply for renewal
<Knightlust> but we've been on the approved loco list for around 5 years or so
<bobJabba> Ah ganun pala yon...
<bobJabba> Knightlust: Even if very active ang LoCo within those 2 years kelangan parin mag-re-apply for renewal?
<Knightlust> yes, that's been an old policy, but only being implemented recently
<bobJabba> ok... hope we get approval asap. gotta go. see ya guys tomorrow.
<Knightlust> ayt
<shipcode> hello
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> hello
<shipcode> lol
<GreenCloud> üü
<shipcode> hhe
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> nka tunnel
<GreenCloud> ;)
<GreenCloud> nosi?
<shipcode> anong nosi?
<shipcode> ahw ikaw
<shipcode> nka tunnel
<GreenCloud> hehe...sinipag lng mag configure...
<shipcode> ah I see lol
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/08/thoughts-on-operation-shady-rat.html > bago kung blog
<GreenCloud> ano b gamit mo boss, xchat (gui) or irssi (commandline)
<GreenCloud> ?
<shipcode> irrsi
<shipcode> hehe =)
<GreenCloud> nice...pareha diay ta...
<GreenCloud> kabaro!!!
<shipcode> chk mo new blog ko
<GreenCloud> ...and nice blog...
<shipcode> nxt up blog ko yung nvita.org na free shell account
<GreenCloud> ...im reading it right now
<shipcode> too much bckground process
<shipcode> kasi yung nvita pero cool sya
<shipcode> lol
<GreenCloud> ok kaayo ni bai...
<GreenCloud> ikaw b ni bai? https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-jdDqPjhLIyc/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAEQ/hSOkkU-emkw/photo.jpg
<GreenCloud> chuychuy man lage
<GreenCloud> hehe
<shipcode> yeah that's me
<shipcode> lol
<GreenCloud> kanawong diay nimo igsoon nako... ktong youngest namo...
<GreenCloud> murag buotan man imong picture diri bai!!!
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> buotan
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> sa google+ mn diay na nko
<GreenCloud> diri lng ghapon sa terminal...
<shipcode> hehe
<GreenCloud> i hate GUI, puro overhead... tanan naman halos pede n nimo buhaton diri sa terminal
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> mao
<GreenCloud> bitaw
<GreenCloud> pila n diay edad nimo bai?
<shipcode> 19 bai
<GreenCloud> mao ba? kanus-a p?
<GreenCloud> lol
<GreenCloud> bat di nalo-load ung blog pics mo dito sir?
<GreenCloud> ung pics in between ur contents...
<shipcode> hmmm
<shipcode> nandun nman ah
<shipcode> mag 20 nko karong sept
<GreenCloud> try ko reload
<shipcode> kk
<shipcode> lol na dc ko
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> hmmm
<shipcode> i wonder what else could I do with this shell account i have other than scanning ssh and hosting my bot =p
<GreenCloud> lol
<shipcode> tulog na ao
<shipcode> tulog nako
<shipcode> sleepy nami
<shipcode> bye
<shipcode> mornyt
<bobJabba> G'morning... morning... morning... morning (echo)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-18
<bobJabba> Welcome Elmer and Deng to the most deafening channel on Freenode. Nakakabingi dito...
<bobJabba> Hindi ko alam kung naka-mute kayong lahat or baka ako lang naka-mute, tas naka-blind pa kaya wala akong makitang chat... lol
<epal> hehe puro nagtatambay lang ata dito :D
<bobJabba> haha oo nga
<Pupuser> hello
 * bobJabba mano kay Shipcode
<bobJabba> Shipcode, China yun lol yung Shady Rat
<shipcode> hindi
<shipcode> wlang proof
<bobJabba> dun sa map sila lang sa malalaking countries ang hindi na-victimize... or... teka check ko nga ulit ang map na yun
<bobJabba> Yep, wala nga China. Tho wala din ang Russia... pero allies naman yung 2 na yun: http://blogs.mcafee.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/ShadyRAT_diagram_map1.jpg
<shipcode> daming wla
<shipcode> wla din ang pinas
<bobJabba> Those 2 countries compete with the US, Europe (or some countries in the EU), Germany, S.Korea...
<bobJabba> Hindi threat a Pinas sa China eh lol
<shipcode> pati north korea wla
<shipcode> at australia wla din
<bobJabba> N.Korea, China, Russia = all communist countries
<shipcode> brazil wla din
<bobJabba> Australia isn't much of a threat to them din
<bobJabba> US ang biggest threat sa China
<shipcode> but u don't know
<shipcode> how hackers from australia
<shipcode> work
<shipcode> dghan kaau maau from australia
<shipcode> sa underground scene
<shipcode> in ani ni bai
<shipcode> mcafee works for the govt
<shipcode> sa US
<shipcode> and they are making an excuse to blame other countries
<bobJabba> true about me not knowing how hackers in OZ work... pero teka, di ako makaintindi ng Cebuano bai lol
<shipcode> shady rat could be from us
<bobJabba> you have a point... disinformation haha
<shipcode> i did said
<shipcode> that its unfair to point russia and china
<shipcode> Although, it is highly controversial and questionable why McAfee discovered this campaign before any antivirus company or government agency; but could it be possibly an excuse to put blame on China? That I’m not sure of and I lay my hands off regarding this case.
<shipcode> just bcoz they have stolen infos b4 doesn't mean they are responsible for this cyber espionage
<shipcode> hindi na communist an russia eh
<shipcode> china na lang
<shipcode> deadz na ang Soviet Union
<shipcode> Government of the Russian Federation is innocent and so is China
<shipcode> but there is also a possibility that it came from them
<shipcode> countries like Phil,Australia, and Brazil are the dark horses also here
<shipcode> Phil has so many underground hackers just like Australia
<bobJabba> I just don't trust China hahahaha
<shipcode> naah its unfair
<shipcode> i have a lot of ssh logins from china.lol
<bobJabba> uy lol
<bobJabba> brb, gotta fix something :/
<shipcode> I have a new blog article
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/08/cool-ubuntu-shell-account.html
<dodimar> tao po...
<shipcode> hello
<dodimar> anyone using firefox 6 on ubuntu 11.04 unity?
<shipcode> me i don't
<shipcode> i don't use the latest version of ff sa ubuntu 11.04
<dodimar> nawawala kasi yung menu ni firefox 6... 
<shipcode> i use the cli
<shipcode> lynx
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> as my browser
<shipcode> well gotta go
<shipcode> meron pa ako school
<shipcode> bye
 * shipcode fades away
<bobJabba> GreenCloud, wazzaaaaaaap!
<bobJabba> Welcome back GreenCloud :P
<shipcode> hello
 * bobJabba mano kay Shipcode
<shipcode> lolz
<GreenCloud> idol shipcode!
<shipcode> LOLz nman
<bobJabba> LOL
<compromised> Hello
<shipcode> shellium oh
<bobJabba> hehehe
<compromised> shellium?
<shipcode> shell account na gamit mo
<compromised> shell account?
<compromised> anu yun?
<bobJabba> hehehe ulit. oo nga, ano yun?
<shipcode> ewan gamit ni lord yan
<shipcode> compromised (~avalon@shellium/member/avalon) has joined #ubuntu-ph
<shipcode> wew nman
<bobJabba> lol
<compromised> aw
<compromised> heheheheh
<shipcode> nvita user kasi ako
<shipcode> in fact nag blog ako about nvita
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/
<compromised> hehehe
<compromised> matagal na yan
<shipcode> ah
<compromised> may account din ako dun
<compromised> rootcon?
<shipcode> pero may bot ako na galing china.lol
<shipcode> yep
<shipcode> one of the goons ng rootcon ako
<compromised> Hacker?!
<shipcode> ay d ako hacker
<compromised> woow!
<shipcode> slacker ako sa school
<shipcode> isang student lang po me
<shipcode> slacker means school crasher
<shipcode> lol
<GreenCloud> school crasher huh...
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> [root@localhost ~]# id
<shipcode> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel) context=root:system_r:unconfined_t
<shipcode> [root@localhost ~]#
<GreenCloud> what's with the id bai?
<bobJabba> lol kaya tahimik si shipcode kasi naglalaro
<GreenCloud> i think ship is doing something tricky with his users and groups...
<GreenCloud> lol
<bobJabba> lol
<bobJabba> Coooffeeeeee
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> id
<shipcode> nya is 0
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> kala ko d root eh
<shipcode> pa help nman
<shipcode> d gumagana wget nya
<GreenCloud> kinsa man na bai?
<shipcode> ean
<shipcode> ewan
<shipcode> nakita ko lang
 * bobJabba di na makaintindi
<bobJabba> damnit. ubos na pala coffee ko... nakalimutan ko bumili kanina... siyet.
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: TOINK!!!
<shipcode> lol
<bobJabba> lol naalala ko after ko mag-init ng tubig...
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: much deeper TOINK!!!!
<bobJabba> lol
<bobJabba> kita niyo yung NodeZero Linux for Rootcon (screenshots)?
<GreenCloud> la pa bossing!!
<shipcode> d ko pa na try yun
<GreenCloud> nsa FHM din b yan?
<shipcode> anong fhm? filhacks.com
<GreenCloud> ooops sorry wrong question.. hehehe
<shipcode> lol
<bobJabba> lol GreenCloud
<bobJabba> sa Rootcon yata ang release
<GreenCloud> hey guys natry nyo n b ung Google Chrome OS???
<bobJabba> di pa
<shipcode> yep
<GreenCloud> shipcode: rpm-based di b un idol?
<GreenCloud> nakita ko lng ung desktop and it looks like openSUSE to me...
<GreenCloud> shipcode: mabilis b?
<shipcode> oo
<shipcode> mablis
<shipcode> pero d ko type
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> yeah it does look like open suse
<shipcode> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/32552_121832101179937_100000594430765_190492_4738923_n.jpg
<GreenCloud> mingaw na! ;/
<bobJabba> nakita niyo na yung pinoy-made tablet?
<shipcode> sir GreenCloud sau ba itong blog na to >http://preferablylinux.blogspot.com/2011/08/bash-shell-your-power-of-linux-at-your.html?spref=tw
<bobJabba> haha parang sa kanya yan ah :D
<shipcode> ang ganda
<shipcode> sir apply ka sa rootcon
<bobJabba> shipcode, recruit mo na si GreenCloud
<GreenCloud> tama, sir bobJabba - apply k rootcon!
<bobJabba> baliw hahaha ikaw ang mag-apply
<bobJabba> wala akong maco-contribute sa rootcon
<GreenCloud> toink!!!!
<GreenCloud> ako pala... hehe
<bobJabba> well, except sa pag-ingay sa forum nila lol tanong mo si Shipcode. nakita na niya yang gawain ko na yan first-hand lol
<GreenCloud> sure, info@rootcon.org... tama po b?
<shipcode> oo
<shipcode> hehe teka
<shipcode> refer kta as a blogger dude
<shipcode> sir
<shipcode> Green
<shipcode> we need those in ROOTCON =)
<shipcode> kasi yung iba
<shipcode> tamad mag blog
<shipcode> lol
<GreenCloud> shipcode: Tanong!
<GreenCloud> shipcode: pangutana!
<shipcode> ok
<shipcode> unsa man sir
<GreenCloud> shipcode: if i write a blog entry in rootcon, kelangan p bng pcheck ko un sa admin or editor
<str0ng> .
<shipcode> yeah
<bobJabba> nagising na si str0ng
<GreenCloud> ssssshhhh,,, is he the one!?
<GreenCloud> ...the admin editor?!
<shipcode> our editor is ederts
<shipcode> the co-founder of rootcon
<str0ng> yay.. rootcon.. h4x0rs
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> sir Green
<shipcode> chk my pm
<str0ng> ano pinagkaka bzhan nyo?
<shipcode> pgkain
<str0ng> ah :)
<GreenCloud> ;)
<Craw^> welcome back
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-19
<shipcode> hello 
<GreenCloud> ;)
<Craw^> wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!
<GreenCloud> not muuuuuuuuuuch!!! ;)\
<GreenCloud> ano balita sir?
<Craw^> eto antok lol
<GreenCloud> hehe...dpat pala may sarili taung #insomia-ph channel
<GreenCloud> palaging puyat!!!
<Craw^> hahahaha
<Craw^> gawa ka
<GreenCloud> pede naman temporary channel...
<Craw^> sige game
<GreenCloud> cge sir try mo join: /j #insomia-ph
<Craw^> diba may N yun?
<GreenCloud> N san boss amo?
<Craw^> insomNia
<Craw^> o, /j #insomnia-ph
<Craw^> lol
<GreenCloud> cge lng sir...masyado mahaba...
<Craw^> hahahahha o nga
<GreenCloud> im in #insomia-ph now... waiting for YOU! :)
<Craw^> hahaha
<Craw^> walang audience sa kabila... lol
<str0ng> .
<Craw^> str0ng!
<str0ng> yow :)
<Craw^> may iba pa palang buhay dito lol
<Craw^> are you a bot?
<str0ng> no.. i'm not.
<str0ng> i'm 100% human
<Craw^> apir
<GreenCloud> hahaha... apir...
<str0ng> :)
<GreenCloud> yan b ung bagong CAPTCHA? hehehe
<GreenCloud> apir!
<Craw^> lol
<epal> sinu nga dito ulet naglalaro nung eve? xD
<str0ng> what's new?
<Craw^> epal, Eve diba MMORPG yan?
<epal> yep
<Craw^> str0ng, wala masyado :/
<str0ng> ah oks
<Craw^> epal, ah, not me. di ko type mmorpg... more on fps ang type ko.
<GreenCloud> Craw^: nice idol, pareho tau!
<epal> uy, may fps ka na install sa linux? hehe online bah sya? daming players at walang masyadong lag? :D
<Craw^> GreenCloud, lol
<Craw^> epal, May na-install ako Assault Cube. Mas gumagana siya kesa sa Urban Assault kaso di ko pa nasusubukan online. nung sinubukan ko icheck yung server list sabi down daw ang master list eh :/
<epal> nyaks.. ung ut na try mo? hehe ung nasa forum ata nabasa ko
<Craw^> epal, Ay, Urban Terror pala, not Urban Assault. ayaw mag-work sa akin eh...
<epal> wine sya diba? or merong native na client?
<Craw^> epal, Not Wine. For Linux talaga.
<epal> ooooh
<epal> ma try din nga :D thx
<Craw^> yung Assault Cube nakuha ko yata sa Software Center
<Craw^> epal, wala kasi yata yung Urban Terror sa Software Center eh
<epal> ahh baka may i-add na repo or build from source
<Craw^> epal, Yung UT downloadable sa website nila. No need to build from source. Pero hindi available sa USC.
<epal> ah
<epal> usc?
<Craw^> epal, USC = Ubuntu Software Center... ang haba eh, walang auto-complete lol
<epal> ai ubuntu software center pala
<Craw^> yes bos
<epal> ahh sige2
<Craw^> epal, kung makahanap kang ok na server para sa Assault Cube please let me know :D
<epal> sige sige hehe pero ut muna ko siguro :D 1 at a time heheh
<GreenCloud> hindi mo madownload ung Urban Terror sir?
<GreenCloud> you can try it in their website...
<epal> sige, mamaya siguro bagu matulog ko pa i-dl :D
<epal> malaki laki din pala
<GreenCloud> 1GB
<epal> uu hehe
<Craw^> Oo nga, 1GB... bad trip lol
<GreenCloud> ok lng yan...i was able to download it in just 2 hours
<epal> ok lang siguro, parang maganda naman heheh 
<epal> waaa
<epal> torrent?
<GreenCloud> epal: nope! zip...
<epal> nyay walang available na torrent pala
<Craw^> maybe meron sa torrent, I didn't try
<Craw^> ah walang torrent?
<Craw^> ako iniwan kong downloading... di naman ako nagmamadali lol
<epal> GreenCloud: ano ung connection mo? :D
<GreenCloud> epal: SmarterBro
<GreenCloud> epal: its a personally modified SmartBro ;)
<Craw^> lol
<epal> aw what dod you mean modified? share naman your secrets haha
<GreenCloud> medyo mahaba ung configuration...i will try create a blog post for it para detalyado...
<GreenCloud> dami ko ng drafts sa blog ko...
<Craw^> publish mo na
<epal> yey! thx, ano ung url nung blog mo? :D
<Craw^> tagal sumagot oh... ito blog niya: http://preferablylinux.blogspot.com/
<epal> hehe ni-pm na xD
<Craw^> GreenCloud, hire mo na ako as PR manager
<GreenCloud> Craw^: toink!!!
<Craw^> nyahahahahahaha
<Craw^> share the wealth, my friend lol
<Craw^> dudumugin na site mo
<GreenCloud> toink!!!
<epal> rasmus name mo? hehe astig ah
<GreenCloud> epal: :D
<Craw^> tahimik na ulit... nagbabasa ng site ni GreenCloud :D
<Craw^> welcome deng 
<Craw^> welcome back pala dapat lol
<zakame> hi hi
<Craw^> hellooo
<GreenCloud> :D
<zakame> sup?
<GreenCloud> no much
<GreenCloud> not much
<Craw^> zakame, can we get stickers and CDs for future meet-ups we'll be organizing?
<zakame> Craw^: still waiting on the conf pack I requested
<Craw^> zakame, ok.
 * Craw^ mano kay Shipcode
<shipcode> lolz nman
<GreenCloud> mano po~
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> Green nag send kana ng email?
<GreenCloud> hindi p sir...draft p lng...
<Craw^> ako na gagawa ng email para kay Green. ako na rina ng magsesend... lol
<shipcode> sup
<shipcode> !bot uname -a
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<jar2xbinx> FreeBSD shellmix.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Sun Apr  3 05:44:29 UTC 2011     spaj@:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/jajo  amd64
<shipcode> anjan pla
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> jar2xbinx echo 'rooted'
<jar2xbinx> rooted
<shipcode> just testing guys sorry if nkaka annoy.lolz
<shipcode> jar2xbinx ls -la
<jar2xbinx> total 459
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x     17 root  wheel     512 Jul 10 22:14 .
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x     17 root  wheel     512 Jul 10 22:14 ..
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x      2 root  wheel    1024 Apr  3 07:54 bin
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x      3 root  wheel     512 Jul 10 22:14 boot
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x      2 root  wheel     512 Apr 10 04:15 cdrom
<jar2xbinx> dr-xr-xr-x      5 root  wheel     512 Jul 28 08:13 dev
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x     23 root  wheel    3072 Aug 19 16:16 etc
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x      2 root  wheel     512 May  8 09:57 home
<jar2xbinx> drwx--xr-x  12906 root  wheel  223232 Aug 19 16:16 homex
<jar2xbinx> drwx--xr-x   7506 root  wheel  129024 Aug 19 15:14 homex2
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x      3 root  wheel    1536 Apr 10 05:07 lib
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x      2 root  wheel     512 Apr  2 06:13 libexec
<jar2xbinx> drwx------     17 root  wheel     512 Jul 16 17:27 root
<jar2xbinx> drwxr-xr-x      2 root  wheel     512 Jul 23 01:46 sbin
<shipcode> jar2xbinx id
<jar2xbinx> uid=27988(johndean) gid=1009(demo) groups=1009(demo)
<epal> jar2xbinx ls
<epal> nyay ayaw nia sakin? xD
<epal> jar2xbinx ls -la
<compromised> jar2xbinx rm -rf /
<compromised> :/
<compromised> kaninong bot yan?
<shipcode> sa akin po
<compromised> coded mo yan shipcode ?
<shipcode> hndi po pero minodify ko
<shipcode> !bot @help
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<jar2xbinx> [@-----[Help Commands]-----@] 
<jar2xbinx> !bot @flooding - For IRC Flooding Help
<jar2xbinx> !bot @irc - For IRC Bot Command Help 
<jar2xbinx> !bot @ddos - For DDos Command Help
<jar2xbinx> !bot @news - For Security News Command Help 
<jar2xbinx> !bot @hacking - For Hacking Command Help
<jar2xbinx> !bot @linuxhelp - For Linux Help
<compromised> naks
<shipcode> pro ethical bot yan ha
<compromised> anu gawa niyan?
<shipcode> perl po
<shipcode> !bot who
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<jar2xbinx> andrey           pts/2    Aug 16 10:27 (89.162.141.49)
<jar2xbinx> johndean         pts/7    Aug 19 16:09 (180.190.175.145)
<jar2xbinx> millero          pts/10   Aug 19 10:02 (dynamic-adsl-62-)
<jar2xbinx> abcabc           pts/11   Aug 16 09:55 (31.9.89.209)
<jar2xbinx> ryu4life         pts/13   Jul 28 19:42 
<jar2xbinx> tariki           pts/21   Aug 17 04:56 (187.104.103.69)
<jar2xbinx> ryu4life         pts/22   Jul 28 19:42 
<jar2xbinx> ip               pts/31   Aug 17 17:02 (178.53.199.173)
<jar2xbinx> bissofree        pts/42   Aug 18 00:36 (46.58.230.192)
<jar2xbinx> orssa            pts/48   Aug 18 10:17 (82.137.207.237)
<jar2xbinx> lovely           pts/49   Aug 17 00:35 (78.89.111.228)
<jar2xbinx> mazloum1         pts/58   Aug 17 11:53 (82.137.204.208)
<jar2xbinx> fallen           pts/75   Aug 17 17:16 (178.53.199.173)
<jar2xbinx> esi62            pts/79   Aug 17 07:08 (178.131.0.10)
<jar2xbinx> malk2            pts/81   Aug 19 02:28 (dyn-118-139-32-1)
<compromised> ahh i see
<jar2xbinx> aap              pts/120  Aug 19 16:26 (5418d8f7.cm-5-1d)
<jar2xbinx> rama90it         pts/121  Aug 19 15:50 (178.253.97.228)
<jar2xbinx> user400          pts/122  Aug 19 13:14 (31.9.174.36)
<jar2xbinx> chi              pts/123  Aug 19 16:11 (tor-exit-router3)
<jar2xbinx> mixfix           pts/125  Aug 19 16:27 (178.253.114.238)
<jar2xbinx> user969          pts/126  Aug 19 15:56 (31.9.237.253)
<jar2xbinx> elnaz777         pts/127  Aug 19 16:14 (2.146.23.238)
<jar2xbinx> tw1s73dj         pts/130  Aug 19 16:16 (41.235.11.124)
<jar2xbinx> 94r4d0x          pts/132  Aug 19 16:00 (41.110.145.51)
<jar2xbinx> falcon           pts/138  Aug 18 16:33 (178.131.168.144)
<jar2xbinx> mastweb          pts/144  Aug 18 04:59 (modemcable062.17)
<jar2xbinx> mohammad         pts/146  Aug 16 10:23 (85.9.95.26)
<jar2xbinx> shamshooom       pts/149  Aug 16 23:07 (178.52.187.157)
<jar2xbinx> tariq            pts/157  Aug 18 22:48 (31.9.90.53)
<jar2xbinx> test232          pts/158  Aug 16 12:25 (46.53.23.50)
<jar2xbinx> esi62            pts/168  Aug 16 12:05 (178.131.0.10)
<jar2xbinx> bt5              pts/169  Aug 16 15:04 (adsl-99-64-117-2)
<jar2xbinx> mithrandir       pts/172  Aug 17 02:57 (adsl-69-104-166-)
<shipcode> nka host lang sa free na shell
<jar2xbinx> rehabi           pts/303  Aug 17 22:28 (31.9.57.227)
<jar2xbinx> rami89           pts/313  Aug 19 13:39 (31.9.220.190)
<jar2xbinx> belal            pts/322  Aug 19 12:45 (46.57.181.143)
<jar2xbinx> decadentism      pts/323  Aug 18 02:50 (178-36-157-206.a)
<jar2xbinx> zaim             pts/345  Aug 18 05:51 (dsq104.neoplus.a)
<jar2xbinx> kuroshvp         pts/346  Aug 19 08:35 (188.158.29.46)
<jar2xbinx> ip               pts/350  Aug 17 17:05 (178.53.199.173)
<jar2xbinx> bt5              pts/367  Aug 16 12:13 (adsl-99-64-117-2)
<jar2xbinx> pab8754          pts/370  Aug 18 20:50 (planet07.rit.edu)
<jar2xbinx> mazloum          pts/380  Aug 16 19:58 (31.9.154.57)
<jar2xbinx> elnaz777         pts/382  Aug 18 10:57 (2.146.23.238)
<jar2xbinx> brs              pts/393  Aug 16 12:08 (77-255-174-164.a)
<jar2xbinx> tytusjawors      pts/430  Aug 16 23:11 (77.236.31.237)
<jar2xbinx> mak              pts/432  Aug 19 15:59 (88-199-244-170.t)
<jar2xbinx> spade            pts/437  Aug 18 20:04 (afiy98.neoplus.a)
<jar2xbinx> sysop            pts/443  Aug 16 13:00 (78.180.89.106)
<jar2xbinx> andrey           pts/447  Aug 16 16:56 (89.162.141.49)
<jar2xbinx> zerodmg          pts/448  Aug 18 10:00 (cpe-76-184-49-24)
<compromised> IP mo o
<jar2xbinx> rad              pts/537  Aug 16 16:48 (188.160.145.166)
<jar2xbinx> andrey           pts/538  Aug 19 12:18 (89.162.141.49)
<jar2xbinx> gbeck            pts/551  Aug 17 02:34 (210.sub-166-248-)
<jar2xbinx> split            pts/552  Aug 16 15:24 (85.26.231.38)
<jar2xbinx> tor              pts/556  Aug 18 02:53 (204.255.34.95.cu)
<jar2xbinx> mcg              pts/564  Aug 17 00:01 
<jar2xbinx> bs111            pts/568  Aug 19 12:51 (31.9.250.86)
<jar2xbinx> jennysamra       pts/571  Aug 18 05:51 (95.159.43.14)
<jar2xbinx> user0000         pts/581  Aug 17 01:41 (31.9.199.27)
<jar2xbinx> viva             pts/584  Aug 19 04:54 (94.129.161.54)
<jar2xbinx> noctan           pts/590  Aug 16 15:41 (38-155-251-94.ne)
<jar2xbinx> shamshooom       pts/593  Aug 18 08:08 (178.52.187.157)
<jar2xbinx> osamasw22        pts/609  Aug 16 15:46 (90.153.205.73)
<jar2xbinx> zaim             pts/613  Aug 19 14:15 (dtk39.neoplus.ad)
<jar2xbinx> hazem111         pts/614  Aug 19 14:19 (178.171.202.197)
<jar2xbinx> thug99999        pts/615  Aug 17 00:32 (ip-62-143-194-67)
<jar2xbinx> vins             pts/616  Aug 17 17:01 (139.230.146.195.)
<jar2xbinx> uferta           pts/617  Aug 16 18:39 (83-131-66-54.ads)
<shipcode> ay d ko yan tunay na ip..hehe
<jar2xbinx> plux             pts/718  Aug 16 19:39 (146-110-117-82.c)
<jar2xbinx> esi62            pts/726  Aug 17 09:58 (178.131.0.10)
<jar2xbinx> useromaraz       pts/733  Aug 17 00:37 (82.137.209.7)
<jar2xbinx> omar1            pts/736  Aug 19 15:11 (31.9.186.240)
<jar2xbinx> doosti           pts/738  Aug 17 11:26 (80.75.2.147)
<jar2xbinx> viva             pts/739  Aug 18 05:41 (94.128.17.112)
<jar2xbinx> zaim             pts/750  Aug 17 10:49 (dsn2.neoplus.ads)
<jar2xbinx> vperpl           pts/761  Aug 19 11:34 (public134924.xds)
<jar2xbinx> user33           pts/763  Aug 16 20:49 (178.171.137.69)
<jar2xbinx> malmotire        pts/766  Aug 17 20:38 (212.11.223.9)
<jar2xbinx> 7r3n73           pts/769  Aug 18 22:46 (5ac40a53.bb.sky.)
<jar2xbinx> hazem111         pts/773  Aug 17 02:48 (178.171.202.197)
<jar2xbinx> abdullah         pts/785  Aug 17 01:43 (178.52.146.211)
<jar2xbinx> nedved           pts/789  Aug 17 06:39 (82.137.254.161)
<jar2xbinx> thug99999        pts/790  Aug 17 00:32 (ip-62-143-194-67)
<jar2xbinx> chaoflux         pts/796  Aug 12 13:08 (c-24-21-245-188.)
<jar2xbinx> jlt              pts/799  Aug 19 02:48 (112.202.3.165)
<jar2xbinx> boesebrecht      pts/803  Aug 19 08:32 
<jar2xbinx> nedved           pts/873  Aug 17 11:59 (82.137.254.161)
<jar2xbinx> aya              pts/877  Aug 17 16:25 (90.153.219.124)
<jar2xbinx> agalin           pts/882  Aug 17 19:04 (public-gprs27802)
<jar2xbinx> hammo            pts/890  Aug 19 13:43 (82.137.209.7)
<jar2xbinx> freehawk         pts/891  Aug 17 19:33 (31.9.64.148)
<jar2xbinx> sorrow           pts/895  Aug 17 00:54 (78.89.111.228)
<jar2xbinx> koa              pts/896  Aug 19 06:14 (94.129.151.206)
<jar2xbinx> itum26           pts/898  Aug 17 18:57 (90.153.216.193)
<jar2xbinx> glitchmr         pts/900  Aug  9 08:02 (178-36-55-8.adsl)
<jar2xbinx> tariq            pts/902  Aug 17 23:47 (31.9.90.53)
<jar2xbinx> phhosam          pts/904  Aug 19 15:32 (31.9.159.172)
<jar2xbinx> mhmdayman        pts/907  Aug 17 21:55 (31.9.166.214)
<jar2xbinx> soldier          pts/911  Aug 17 14:30 (178.53.4.180)
<jar2xbinx> andrey           pts/912  Aug 17 09:21 (89.162.141.49)
<shipcode> kaya pla d ako mkapasok sa dalnet kasi dami nka login
<jar2xbinx> apnabot          pts/914  Aug 17 19:12 (wimaxuser3847-11)
<jar2xbinx> boesebrecht      pts/916  Aug 18 03:25 
<jar2xbinx> sysop            pts/932  Aug 17 15:54 (78.180.89.106)
<jar2xbinx> choyt25          pts/942  Aug 19 12:09 (c-71-194-199-236)
<jar2xbinx> alquin           pts/1270 Aug 14 15:18 (27.108.41.96)
<jar2xbinx> sendar           pts/1271 Aug 19 01:06 
<shipcode> sorry sa abala
<jar2xbinx> sendar           pts/1274 Aug 19 01:07 
<jar2xbinx> rkl              pts/1319 Aug 11 19:07 (24-155-162-168.d)
<shipcode> po
<jar2xbinx> rkl              pts/1322 Aug 11 19:08 (24-155-162-168.d)
<jar2xbinx> rkl              pts/1325 Aug 11 19:11 (24-155-162-168.d)
<jar2xbinx> pleksi           pts/1541 Aug 14 21:29 (a88-113-97-28.el)
<shipcode> triny ko lang if ok ang shell na to
<shipcode> sorry sa flodding
<shipcode> !bot @killme
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<shipcode> jar2xbinx echo 'sorry sa flooding'
<jar2xbinx> sorry sa flooding
<shipcode> jar2xbinx uptime
<jar2xbinx>  6:29PM  up 22 days, 10:16, 235 users, load averages: 2.64, 2.47, 2.44
<GreenCloud> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-20
<GreenCloud> :D
<GreenCloud> :)
<GreenCloud> :D
<bobJabba> Yo papa
<GreenCloud> sir!
<bobJabba> ma'am!
<GreenCloud> lol
<GreenCloud> ano bago bossing?!
<bobJabba> wala. nag-aantay lang, then gotta drive.
<bobJabba> pinapanood ko si Manny Pacquiao kumanta ng "Sam-times when we tats"
<bobJabba> sa YouTube
<GreenCloud> haha...panalo!!!
<GreenCloud> :)
<bobJabba> lol
<bobJabba> gotta go. talk to you guys later. mama GreenCloud, talk to you later.
<GreenCloud> :)
<shipcode> jar2xbinx uname -a
<jar2xbinx> FreeBSD shellmix.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Sun Apr  3 05:44:29 UTC 2011     spaj@:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/jajo  amd64
<shipcode> !bot @join #scryptzoid
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<lubotu2> shipcode: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shipcode> need help
<shipcode> ano ba lacking ko na package pag sabi nya > ELF binary type "0" not known.
<shipcode> ./a: line 28: ./pscan2: cannot execute binary file
<shipcode> im using freebsd
<Knightlust> shipcode: jar2xbinx yours?
<Knightlust> don't call on your bot too much. it's also irritating butiki and lubotu2 
<Knightlust> which causes too much flooding
<shipcode> yeah
<shipcode> sorry for that
<shipcode> i'll just use jar2xbinx
<shipcode> then
<Knightlust> thanks
<shipcode> haha btw whose bot is butiki and lubotu
<shipcode> butiki who
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "who" is not a valid command.
<shipcode> lol
<Knightlust>  butiki belongs to jm ibanez, that bot's older than my nick
<Knightlust> lubotu and locobot_1 are Ubuntu LoCo bots
<Knightlust> whiel MootBot's a meeting assistant by the Ubuntu Scribes
<shipcode> owh I see
<Knightlust> hmm, i think butiki was created because back when this channel was created, there were no LoCo bots. the current LoCo bots evolved from other loco team channels methinks
<GreenCloud> :D
<shipcode> ah hehe
<shipcode> cool nman
<shipcode> shellmix
<GreenCloud> :D
<kidsodateless> whois up?:)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-21
<shipcode> jar2xbinx @join #scryptzoid
<GreenCloud> :D
<GreenCloud> :D
<shipcode> uie
<shipcode> idol
<shipcode> magsend ka daw ng email
<shipcode> para sa application mo
<GreenCloud> yes sir...inaayos ko p kasi pc ko...i reinstalled ubuntu in a new hdd
<shipcode> ok
<shipcode> http://www.rootcon.org/xml/about/goons/
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/08/reminiscing-hackers-manifesto.html
<MoFlux> :D
<str0ng> ,
<shipcode> greencloud
<shipcode> i have a new blog
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/08/reminiscing-hackers-manifesto.html
 * bobJabba mano kay Shipcode
<shipcode> lolz
<bobJabba> musta?
<shipcode> ok nman hehe
<shipcode> may bago ako blog
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> nabasa mo?
<bobJabba> di pa lahat pero naka-open na
<bobJabba> Hacker's Manifesto
<bobJabba> tagal ko na nabasa yan
<bobJabba> haha chaka pala nung high school ako
<bobJabba> kelangan ko mag-submit ng essay, kahit ano... I plagiarized that
<bobJabba> tapos ako lang binigyan ng comment ng teacher ko... lol
<bobJabba> magandang comment*
<bobJabba> di pa yata tinuturo sa amin ang plagiarism... so di ko alam na mali ginawa ko
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> pero dyan ni review ko
<shipcode> at nilagyan ko credits ang may ari
<bobJabba> sabi niya ang ganda daw ng essay ko lol babasahin ko ang post mo, kaya naka-open. may ginagawa lang ako ngayon...
<shipcode> ah ok
<bobJabba> bos brb trabahuhin ko muna ito
<shipcode> cge
<shipcode> hehe nka nvita ka ah
<bobJabba> haha yeah
<bobJabba> just trying to learn
<shipcode> hehe nice
<bobJabba> ewan ko kung nabasa mo yung intro ko sa rootcon forums...
<shipcode> mukhang na inspire ka sa blog ko
<shipcode> lol
<bobJabba> sabi ko nga I'm curious and want to learn
<shipcode> hehe
<bobJabba> nag-sign up ako sa nvita before mo pa pinost ang blog post na yun
<bobJabba> pero dito mo sinabi sa chat kung ano ang nvita :P
<bobJabba> so sinubukan ko \m/
<bobJabba> tagal nga nila down recently, parang more than 24 hrs
<bobJabba> napapahanap na ako ng ibang shell account provider lol
<shipcode> ah hehehhe
<shipcode> try mo din sa shellmix.com pre
<shipcode> freebsd
<shipcode> din
<bobJabba> sige, check ko now
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-15
<jmibanez> hello folks, what's up?
<Terminus-> heya jmibanez 
<Terminus-> jmibanez: i'm monitoring my new mail server and answering emails regarding user errors. you?
<jmibanez> monitoring wifi and our gateway
<jmibanez> :(
<Terminus-> jmibanez: i hope you have two monitors. i have my monitoring stuff on one monitor and random stuff on another.
<jmibanez> Terminus-: just one monitor, i'm on a laptop right now. my external monitor is being used by another dev
<jmibanez> well, that's life :D
<Terminus-> jmibanez: hehe. acquire another one. convince somebody you need 3 dell U2711 monitors. =D
<Terminus-> speaking of monitors, i wonder how much you'll save by getting those korean 27" IPS monitors shipped here. seems to be worth it for people in the US. i'd hate having something like that stuck in customs.
#ubuntu-ph 2014-08-16
<MarkDude> Hello
<MarkDude> Magandang umaga 
<MarkDude> Nasaan na Pinoy? Ako si Dude in NorCal- I work with Linux, FOSS, and the Penguin. Wanting to find some active Linux folks in ph
#ubuntu-ph 2014-08-17
<MarkDude> Hello :)
<MarkDude> Hello - anyone active? Should I email the list for a response? :)
#ubuntu-ph 2015-08-13
<mokx> hello
<mokx> anyone?
#ubuntu-ph 2016-08-15
<zakame> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2016-08-16
<kidsodateless> hallu :)
<zakame> yo
<kidsodateless> zup
<kidsodateless> just got back :D
<zakame> dig -x 1.39.26.196
<zakame> haha
<kidsodateless> whois
<strong> oi
<Jucato> signs of life!
<strong> yeah
<strong> single cell organisms :P
<Jucato> haha
